# Iquitos and The Pacaya Samiria National Reserve, Peru 2012



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 14, 2012)

In late July/early August of this year I was lucky enough to travel with my girlfriend to Peru and visit the Amazon Jungle. I spent exactly 2 weeks with her after she had finished her 3 week study program in Huaraz. We visited many places and got to see some amazing things, but out of all of the things we experienced, I think our trip to the Pacaya Samiria National Reserve was one of my favorites. My camera broke two days into the jungle so I didn't get to capture everything I wanted, but I still got a few good pictures. The first few pictures are of Iquitos and then the rest are from our stay within the National Reserve. Our guides took us on an amazing adventure that will never be forgotten.  It was an absolute blast and I can't wait until I get to return.  

A bit of Iquitos:

Peru 937 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 905 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 914 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 917 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 907 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1006 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1257 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1282 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1287 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1298 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1301 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1344 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1351 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1356 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1367 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1370 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1377 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1381 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1393 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1394 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1432 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1240 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1450 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1244 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1452 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1461 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1468 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1478 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1499 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1519 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1544 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1258 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1608 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1631 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1678 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1681 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1685 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1686 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1705 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1714 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1716 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1723 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1734 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1755 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1737 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1738 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1740 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1741 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1742 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1744 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1757 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1763 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1769 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1775 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1782 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1801 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1803 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1847 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1792 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1805 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1813 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1826 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1845 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1869 by Newlander85, on Flickr


Peru 1883 by Newlander85, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## advan (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice! Talk about envy! Thanks for sharing Jason!


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 14, 2012)

Good stuff!  Nice catches for just fishing with a stick.  I love peacock bass, favorite freshwater fish to catch


----------



## Terry D (Sep 14, 2012)

Jason, Wow- nice pics!!.........and lucky, you. Close call with that sloth! I'm guessing that your girlfriend must be working either in human studies or ichthyology. Did y'all eat any of those piranha!?  0-; 
I'm hoping to be able make it to Ecuador in the next year or two- a very close second would be Costa Rica.

Thanks for sharing, bro!

T


----------



## tarcan (Sep 16, 2012)

cool photos, somehow I missed this thread

thanks for sharing

Martin


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 17, 2012)

advan said:


> Nice! Talk about envy! Thanks for sharing Jason!


Thanks, Chad!  Wish I had more wildlife pictures to share with you guys.  It was quite a bummer that my camera died half way through.  



jbm150 said:


> Good stuff!  Nice catches for just fishing with a stick.  I love peacock bass, favorite freshwater fish to catch


Thanks, Jeff.  I loved how up close and personal the fishing was in the Amazon. You would throw out your line, wait for a nibble, and then set your hook and pull the fish out of the water at the same time.   Unfortunately I didn't get to catch any peacock bass while I was there, Jillie was the only person who did.  I really really really wanted to catch one while I was down there but I had no such luck.  The electric eel was cool, but it was still no peacock bass.   



Terry D said:


> Jason, Wow- nice pics!!.........and lucky, you. Close call with that sloth! I'm guessing that your girlfriend must be working either in human studies or ichthyology. Did y'all eat any of those piranha!?  0-;
> I'm hoping to be able make it to Ecuador in the next year or two- a very close second would be Costa Rica.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, bro!
> ...


Thanks, Terry! We were super lucky to have a sloth roaming around in the village the day we showed up.  The best part was that it was only about 6-7 feet up in the tree, perfect for taking pictures. My girlfriend was actually up there studying Anthropology. We ate everything we caught in the Amazon aside from the electric eel.  Didn't want to mess around with something so dangerous so deep into the jungle. 



tarcan said:


> cool photos, somehow I missed this thread
> 
> thanks for sharing
> 
> Martin


Thanks, Martin! It was a great time, wish I could've stayed longer!


----------

